# Regulatory Compliance Category > Consumer Protection Act Forum >  CANCELLED A VODACOM CONTRACT AFTER CONTRACT ENDED BUT STILL GETTING CHARGED

## Phila

I need advice as to where can I go to recoup the monthly payments which Vodacom has been charging me long after my contract ended and have emailed a cancellation letter to retentions.cancellations@vodacom.co.za.

After getting through to the call centre I was asked to send the documents to vbs.admin@vodacom.co.za but still nothing was done.

----------


## IanF

Here is someone who took Vodacom to the small claim court. Link to article




> Consumers too often feel powerless against big corporates. After venting at shops or on social media, they walk away with nothing to show for the "fight" other than a bloody nose and a bruised ego.
> 
> Michael Loizides isn't one of them. And his story is a beacon of hope to all consumers who have ever felt vulnerable against the might - and deep pockets - of major companies.
> 
> The beauty of his victory against Vodacom - and why it has to be shared with as wide an audience as possible - lies in its simplicity. Not a complicated case, nor involving big money.


That is one option

----------

